# Catfish eating acorns.......



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

One of the channel cats we caught yesterday was full of acrons. I have never heard of such a thing. Fish was about 2 1/2 lbs. 

Has anyone ever encountered this situation? Curious.....


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

It’s been a while but I’ve seen acorns in catfish bellies a couple of times 
. The weirdest thing I’ve seen was the KFC chicken bones we dropped overboard after eating in the bellies of the catfish we caught a few minutes later.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I've found acorns, mulberries, turtles, and green persimmons (yuk) in cat bellies.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info guyvs. I have seen crawfish and small snails in them, but not allthat other stuff. Cat eating chicken bones takes the cake....LOL


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

The chicken bones are the strangest thing I’ve ever seen in catfish 
That was back in the mid 90’s
We were fishing between Miller’s Bluff and Fisher’s Mill run on Yellow River. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Last mess of Blues was full of small nickel sized clams.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Catfish are the fresh water Tiger Sharks....


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

There’s some type of vine you see regularly on the river that puts out some type of berry, I’m no botanist...lol

Anyways, bass fishing Choctawhatchee River one day, long time ago, mid 90s probably, we are drifting by and see a lot of commotion at one of these vines hanging out over the river but close to the water, 6 inches or so above the water and we ease over and it’s channel cats and one would jump up and grab ahold the vine as he fell back in the water, shaking the vine causing the berries to fall off and as soon as those berries hit the water, it was a feeding frenzy. One of the craziest things I have ever witnessed on the river. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Years ago I use to catfish a creek that feed into the river on my hunting lease. There was a section that had wild scuppernongs growing in the trees over the creek. And when the grapes would fall the catfish would fill their bellies with them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

This is an interesting thread. Also underscores why I don't eat catfish. :thumbsup:


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

:shifty:I never knew that acorns could eat catfish.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

fishinbug said:


> :shifty:i never knew that acorns could eat catfish.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> This is an interesting thread. Also underscores why I don't eat catfish. :thumbsup:


Missing out on some fine eating.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

SurfRidr said:


> This is an interesting thread. Also underscores why I don't eat catfish. :thumbsup:


Well do you eat chicken??


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

DMC said:


> Well do you eat chicken??


True, chickens have an eclectic diet, but none of the chickens I've ever raised were carrion feeders. Just have a hard time with the idea of catfish, personally. Then again, I love shrimp, so I don't know what to say. :whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Seen acorns and fox grapes in them. Had a bass and two cats in the live well Saturday when I noticed it overflowing. Somebody puked up a 5” shad and it had clogged the overflow drain. Glad it didn’t happen overnight when I wouldn’t have noticed!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

We have caught catfish on soap, foam dipped in cheese, golden raisins all on trotlines.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

firewhatfire said:


> We have caught catfish on soap, foam dipped in cheese, golden raisins all on trotlines.


Caught one my self a few days ago with Zote soap


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I read that you could use tide pods on trot lines and kill em.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> I read that you could use tide pods on trot lines and kill em.


You got me with that one...tide pods.....LOL This Zote soap thing is a western technique I read about. It's a brand soap used by Latinos and out west. Got a bar at Walmart. Had to soften it in microwave to cut into chunks. It does work but I haven't used it but once. Stuck a chunk in a Wrap and it lasts and lasts.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

FishWalton said:


> You got me with that one...tide pods.....LOL This Zote soap thing is a western technique I read about. It's a brand soap used by Latinos and out west. Got a bar at Walmart. Had to soften it in microwave to cut into chunks. It does work but I haven't used it but once. Stuck a chunk in a Wrap and it lasts and lasts.


I was just messing around. I see a lot of the catfish pages on Facebook where people use the zote soap. Some of them swear by it for trot line bait. Another non-natural bait I see a lot is cut up chunks of chicken breast marinated in strawberry jello powder. I just prefer shad and the natural baits.


----------

